# Phoenix Sound Board PB11



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

Hey guys,

I had posted in these forums a while ago with questions about sound boards and their installation.

Well, we finally got our PB11 board installed a tested - and man does it work great! It took us a while to do all the wiring for it, as our project was a little bit larger than most installations.

We ended up connecting the sound board to a 400W amp and 2x 6.5" speakers for our 7.5" gauge PRR FA. The wiring was a bit complicated because the sound board and everything is in the first car after the engine, so we had to make 2 seperate plugs between the two to carry the speaker cable forward, and power back.

We were not 100% sure how much power the system would use out the desiered sound levels, but it ran for a good 6 hours straight without any problems at all.

I give Phoenix a thumbs up, good diagrams that were easy to follow.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

400 watts! I'd love to hear it. I'll bet it is awesome! I'm a Phoenix fan. I don't care how many integrated or cheap sound systems come out, I'm sticking with Phoenix.


----------



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

400W was the smallest amp we could get at the auto store we were buying everything from. We have the amp set at about 1/4 volume, and the board at, maybe 1/3 to 1/2? It sounds great, fills in the engine noise from the gas engine, and the bell and horn and very nice to have.

We have not toyed with getting the reed switch to work, not sure if we will or not, the idle sound works great as is.


----------

